

Startup stock options explained - mschireson
http://maxschireson.com/2011/08/23/startup-stock-options-explained/

======
mblakele
Excellent, thorough discussion. Should I ever need to negotiate employee
options again, I'll use this as a refresher course.

~~~
mschireson
If I'm lucky, some day you'll use it against me :)

